# Life like m-car and fast tracker!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Swap the brush springs out for tyco 440x2 brush spring. Never had much luck with the stock ones. They get hot and stay compressed.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

can't believe there are no more tips for this!!

Does it share arms or anything else Tyco?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> can't believe there are no more tips for this!!
> 
> Does it share arms or anything else Tyco?


One of the life like chassis will give a storm or G3 a run for it's money....wearing lexan and good rear shoes...

You can get them so cheap...not much point in buying upgrades...

buy a few...keep the fastest...sell of the rest...use em like a bic lighter...

One racing point to the life like....they will continue to run after loosing a pickup shoe...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Crimnick said:


> One of the life like chassis will give a storm or G3 a run for it's money....wearing lexan and good rear shoes...
> 
> You can get them so cheap...not much point in buying upgrades...
> 
> ...


Thats the T chassis. I found its actually quicker without shoes!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As I say what tyco parts will fit the M and what are the go faster tips?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Thats the T chassis. I found its actually quicker without shoes!!


Yep...the "T"...

It was so good....we had a recent rule change just to slow it down...they now have to wear unmolested stock bodies....pretty much killed their use...

And no...I didnt agree with the rule change...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> As I say what tyco parts will fit the M and what are the go faster tips?


Not sure....you want fast...get a couple T chassis...a couple lexan bodies...  

IIRC...the M chassis is the same as last rokar chassis...

I know a couple of the "race houses" (wizz,BSRT) sell life like arms and stuff...

I'll ask at practice this week....but I'm pretty sure all he ever did was put some decent tires on it, slam it,, put a long guide pin, and put a lexan body on it...

A car that can run with a storm, P series, and G3 stockers, and super stockers for around 12 bucks is nothing to sneeze at... :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

our T chassis with lowered Nascars will keep with a P3E on 450 stock rubber tires!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Other LL Fast Tracker/ M-Car tips:

1 - Slightly stretch the pickup shoes.
2 - Use #1 bushings (numbers or on upper corner).
3 - Lubricate where armature shaft goes through bearings.
4 - When you're not running your cars, put a washer on the underside of your car....helps keep the magnets strong. Just be sure to remove it before you race.
5 - When you replace a gear, give it a liberal break-in period for smoothness.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

dlw said:


> Other LL Fast Tracker/ M-Car tips:
> 
> 4 - When you're not running your cars, put a washer on the underside of your car....helps keep the magnets strong. Just be sure to remove it before you race.


 Does this mean they lose stength if kept in the package or on a shelf? Or if the chassis are kept in the factory shipping carton?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I think they do. I noticed racers putting washers (or other magnet attracting pieces) on the underside of their cars. They also help speed cooling......You know about the heat issues these cars have. And heat hurts magnets....


----------

